# Best way to trap raccoons?



## bonecollector56 (Jun 28, 2012)

What is the best trap and bait you have used for raccoons? We have got a ton of them around here and they are becoming a real problem. Also is wild raccoon safe to eat?   I have heard it go both ways.


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 28, 2012)

I use cage traps with sardines,cat food or peanut butter.ive heard of some people that use honey buns also


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok thanks do you know of anything that won't catch neighbors cats?


----------



## Throwback (Jun 28, 2012)

It's not coon trapping seAson

T


----------



## bad mojo (Jun 28, 2012)

Honeybun!!!!!


----------



## Wetzel (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll second the cage trap reply.

Using cage traps would allow you to release the neighbors cat unharmed.  I'd use a very ripe banana or peanut butter for bait.  I don't think it would attract the cats but should work on the raccoons.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 28, 2012)

Throwback said:


> It's not coon trapping seAson
> 
> T


This. Plus you'll need a trapping lic. On the other hand. Come Oct 15th. I can come over an kill 3 a night. Then you can kill 3. We will thin em out.


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Jun 28, 2012)

Count me in haha


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jun 29, 2012)

*cat food*

I just had a momma racoon and 3 young uns come up to the back door smelling the cat food dishes. They love cat food. They're cute.  I don't think I could shoot one. I'd rather open the door a few inches, let them come in and eat some cat food from a dish right at my feet, then watch them look at me and beg for more, before wandering back outside somewhat disappointed they didn't get more than a small handful of Meow Mix.







Eat 'coon meat?  I never tried, but my rule of thumb is that anything tastes good if it's breaded and fried, especially if it's wrapped in bacon and/or covered in cheese.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 29, 2012)

I know I am just gonna start researching they are running all over the place right now and I thought I might research before season. I love cooking stuff I have never eaten straight on the grill so I can get the real taste of it. Just heard some bad things about raccoons and rabies


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 29, 2012)

They are the devil when cornered. Mean little creatures. They do get rabies really bad and distemper.


----------



## Stieet (Jun 29, 2012)

Honeybuns or pecan twirls, something sweet. Break up about half a bun leading the coon to the other half pinned down with a stick in the rear of the live trap. Stake the trap down because a large raccoon will roll the trap to get out.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jun 29, 2012)

i put a dent in them every year on my propertys around my feeders.I like using traps called lil grizzs baited with jack mackerl or sardines.You can learn alot about trapping raccoons on youtube or at trapperman.com.good luck.


----------



## Barehunter (Jun 30, 2012)

What dixiesimpleman said....the Duke dog proof traps are cheaper and in my opinion just as good or better but these are very effective traps.  I'm quite sure this is the ONLY Duke trap I ever recommended!

http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Dog+Proof+Coon+Traps/Duke+DP+Coon+Trap


----------



## javery (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep,the dog proofs work good,I bait mine with marsh mellows.Cage traps work good around the chicken pen.


----------



## Coastie (Jun 30, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> I know I am just gonna start researching they are running all over the place right now and I thought I might research before season. I love cooking stuff I have never eaten straight on the grill so I can get the real taste of it. Just heard some bad things about raccoons and rabies



The fact that they get rabies has nothing to do with their eating quality, they are safe to eat. Deer, cows, bears and every other mammal can and may get rabies if bitten or scratched by another animal with rabies, it doesn't mean that you cannot eat them. If you get an animal of any kind that appears sick or acting out of the ordinary, don't eat it. 
The rabies virus is a fairly fragile critter as viruses go, they cannot stand exposure to sunlight and temperature variations of only a few degrees will kill them. Oppossums do not get rabies and the only reason that I have been able to find in research reports is that their body temperature is not constant and varies about +/- 3 degrees. If you want to grill a raccoon go for it, just make sure it is in season at the time.


----------



## Yotedawg (Jun 30, 2012)

Shelled corn soaked in water for a few days till it stinks to high heaven is a very effective bait for coons. Caught a slew of them on that.


----------



## Ol' Gobblero (Jul 1, 2012)

Quit feeding your cats outside and the coons will leave.


----------



## Barehunter (Jul 1, 2012)

Grill the cats and buy a bag of coon feed.  I'd rather have coons any day.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 2, 2012)

marshmellows and vanilla extract!!! Nothing works better. I have caught a few possums with, but anything fishy/meat smell will call in the grinners. 1 bag of mellows and 1 bottle of the cheap extract. $2 from the dollar general and i can bait 6-8 traps with.


----------



## GAGE (Jul 2, 2012)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> i put a dent in them every year on my propertys around my feeders.I like using traps called lil grizzs baited with jack mackerl or sardines.You can learn alot about trapping raccoons on youtube or at trapperman.com.good luck.



I also use the lil grizz, but have heard good things about the Dukes.   These traps are very easy to use, and quick to set.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 2, 2012)

Ive used dukes but I think I;m gonna order some Ztraps this year. 

T


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 2, 2012)

I use the cage traps with a napkin and some peanut butter on it.Works everytime.


----------



## Barehunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Throwback said:


> Ive used dukes but I think I;m gonna order some Ztraps this year.
> 
> T




I had not seen the Ztrap.  Looks like that might be the way to go!


----------



## Barehunter (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/3209060/gonew/1/Z_Traps#UNREAD


----------



## TailCrackin (Jul 26, 2012)

little grizz...super easy to set and work well

unlike live cage traps you can carry several at a time running a line


----------



## jcb11realtree (Jul 26, 2012)

a cage trap and some marsh mellows will work good i use them or viennas but only open them half way and wire them in the back of the trap in a top corner.


----------



## RedFoxx (Jul 26, 2012)

*best set i ever did*

too dry around here now but if you have some slews or shallow water anywhere with trees in it you can just tie the trap to the tree and sit it in the water...notch the tree with a machete or something and put some sardines on the notch in the tree... possums and cats will not wade in the water to get to it but a coon will every time.  Would have one in every trap i had setting them that way... was back when you could get 25 dollars apiece for them so i racked up!


----------



## TTom (Jul 26, 2012)

You might thin them out a bit by playing coyote call MP3's over speakers and/or spreading dry coyote urine crystals, if you're not set to kill them and just want them to move along. We drove a family out of the chimney surround by doing that. (Natural Enemies)


----------



## dfoif (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a Ruger Super Redhawk .44 mag 7.5". I have always used the iron sights. If you let them get close enough it doesn't matter. I say stick with the Cowboy style!


===================


Longchamp Pliage


----------



## Throwback (Jul 26, 2012)

good grief



T


----------



## BassHunter25 (Jul 26, 2012)

I am pretty sure that meat on a stick at the china buffet is raccoon.  I need to get that recipe.  Sure aint chicken, and how dare they try to tell me that it is.  But it certainly is delicous. ( say that last sentence like the little red headed kid from talladega nights!)


----------



## flgahunter114 (Jul 29, 2012)

Soured corn, sardines, cat food, any kind of meat bones(chicken, pork, beef) seem to work well for me.


----------

